# [SOLVED] Netlogon error every 4 hours



## joeny0706

This problem has been going on since I started this job 6 months ago. It has not been causing any problems and I have had more important things to take care of, therefor I have kinda set it aside. But I am now getting sick of seeing it in my event viewer every 4 hours. The event code is 5719. 

"This computer was not able to set up a secure session with a domain controller in domain *domainname* due to the following: There are currently no logon servers available to service the logon request"

I have asked this before on here but was not able to find an issue. The old domain controller was a seperate domain. I was not left with the password so I had to reinstall the server. When I did I made it as a copy of my main domain instead of a different one. Now every 4 hours I am getting a netlogon error on in both event veiwers on both servers. When I go to sign onto any machine it still ask if I would like to sign on to the old domain. If I do try to sign on the the old domain it says it can not find it. cause it is not there anymore. It is not causeing any problems besides if a users workstation somehow gets set to the old domain and the cant figure out why it wont allow them to sign on. That can become annoying at times. I have deleted the only place I have found it in the reg but it reapears. Does anyone have any other ideas of what I should do? Thanks


----------



## joeny0706

*Re: Netlogon error every 4 hours*

Any Ideas out there? I have searched and tried many things. When I change the suggestions in the Reg once I restart they go back to how they where. All others things I have checked where N/A or did not work. Anything would be great. Thanks all.


----------



## joeny0706

*Re: Netlogon error every 4 hours*



joeny0706 said:


> This problem has been going on since I started this job 6 months ago. It has not been causing any problems and I have had more important things to take care of, therefor I have kinda set it aside. But I am now getting sick of seeing it in my event viewer every 4 hours. The event code is 5719.
> 
> "This computer was not able to set up a secure session with a domain controller in domain *domainname* due to the following: There are currently no logon servers available to service the logon request"
> 
> I have asked this before on here but was not able to find an issue. The old domain controller was a seperate domain. I was not left with the password so I had to reinstall the server. When I did I made it as a copy of my main domain instead of a different one. Now every 4 hours I am getting a netlogon error on in both event veiwers on both servers. When I go to sign onto any machine it still ask if I would like to sign on to the old domain. If I do try to sign on the the old domain it says it can not find it. cause it is not there anymore. It is not causeing any problems besides if a users workstation somehow gets set to the old domain and the cant figure out why it wont allow them to sign on. That can become annoying at times. I have deleted the only place I have found it in the reg but it reapears. Does anyone have any other ideas of what I should do? Thanks



When I look at the event viewer I noticed that this has been going on way before I deleted and reinstalled the server I mentioned above. Just wanted to add that and also hope someone might have an idea of what I can do to help my error message go away.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Netlogon error every 4 hours*

I found this similar to your issue, advising that additional Ports should be opened. Please check it out.


----------



## djaburg

*Re: Netlogon error every 4 hours*

Sounds like despite the fact the server has the same domainname, the client machines are looking for the actual old server/primary domain controller...or so it would seem. The only thing I could think of would be to (making sure you image the HD of the client first) try removing a workstation from the domain and then rejoin it and see if that resolves the issue while maintaining the profile for that user. Basically unless you have a backed up system state from the server, you can't really "recreate" a domain controller from scratch without rejoining the clients to it.


----------



## joeny0706

*Re: Netlogon error every 4 hours*



djaburg said:


> Sounds like despite the fact the server has the same domainname, the client machines are looking for the actual old server/primary domain controller...or so it would seem. The only thing I could think of would be to (making sure you image the HD of the client first) try removing a workstation from the domain and then rejoin it and see if that resolves the issue while maintaining the profile for that user. Basically unless you have a backed up system state from the server, you can't really "recreate" a domain controller from scratch without rejoining the clients to it.


Thanks

I have created new clients since then. When I join the to the domain and then log off then go to log back on but log into the domain there is even an option to chose the old domain name "alaska0" at the logon screen.when i installed alaska01 i made it a secondary DC not a completly seperate domain like it was. Therefor the is no option to log on to the new domain "alaska01" because it is not a PDC just the old one "alaska0" and also my PDC "auto" When I try to log on to "alaska0" it tells me it can not find it "because it is not there any more" but it is still listed even when I join a machine for the first time to the domain the option for "alaska0 the old seperate domain witch is gone now" is there.

If i search the regedit on the PDC for alaska0 it comes up only one time. It is in "hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\domaincache" both "auto" and the old "alaska0" are listed in there. That is also the same on the new SDC alaska01. both are listed in the some regedit key. But when I try to delete that out of there the next time I restart the machine it reapears.

This would make me think somewhere it is still saved in memory but I am unable to find where the old domain is listed or saved.


----------



## TheOutcaste

*Re: Netlogon error every 4 hours*

Couple of guesses here:
Have you removed the old Domain from DNS (and WINS if you are using it)?
That would repopulate the logon box, and the domaincache key in the registry.
The Netlogon error might be this system trying to Replicate to the old Domain, so you might want to check your replication settings for DNS, WINS, and Distributed File System. You might have entered *alaska0* instead of *alaska01* when configuring something, and might not have gotten an error at the time if the system found the name in DNS or WINS.


----------



## joeny0706

*Re: Netlogon error every 4 hours*

Ya I have checked the DNS. It is not there.
I so not have WINS installed.


----------



## joeny0706

*Re: Netlogon error every 4 hours*

Any other thought. I have been trying everything I can find everywhere!! I am having no luck.

Thanks!!


----------



## TheOutcaste

*Re: Netlogon error every 4 hours*

Have you checked the *LMHOSTS* file (with no extension) on the clients? Perhaps someone put the old domain into that file.
That would make that domain an option in the logon box, but I wouldn't think it would cause errors in the event viewer, unless someone actually tried to log in.
Unless it's in the Server's *LMHOSTS* file, and it's periodically trying to connect.
The *LMHOSTS* file will be here:
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc
Look for an uncommented entry with *#PRE #DOM* on the line, something like this:


Code:


192.168.0.1     ServerName      #PRE #DOM:alaska0


----------



## joeny0706

*Re: Netlogon error every 4 hours*



TheOutcaste said:


> Have you checked the *LMHOSTS* file (with no extension) on the clients? Perhaps someone put the old domain into that file.
> That would make that domain an option in the logon box, but I wouldn't think it would cause errors in the event viewer, unless someone actually tried to log in.
> Unless it's in the Server's *LMHOSTS* file, and it's periodically trying to connect.
> The *LMHOSTS* file will be here:
> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc
> Look for an uncommented entry with *#PRE #DOM* on the line, something like this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 192.168.0.1     ServerName      #PRE #DOM:alaska0




When I look into the event viewer I noticed this has been happening for years. I started this job about 7 months ago. I was not left with the PW for alaska0. So that is when I reinstalled win 2003. So this has been going on even before the touched alaska0 and reinstalled it. I think the last tech had it set up as a diff domain and no I have it as a BD.

I have created fresh new clients since then and they also have alaska0 listed as a choice on the logon screen. "As soon as you join the PC to the domain then log off and when you go to log back on it is there." You can chose domain ""auto" witch is my domain" and gives the choice of "alaska0".

I looked in the file you mentioned and the contents are pasted below. 

There is nothing like you mentioned. Well I dont think so. I am not that good with code but I think the contents are nothing but coments.

This event error 5719 happens every 4 hours. So I would think something is set to look every 4 hours and try to connect or maybe sync? I dont know. But I have been trying to solve this issue and it is driving me crazy that I cannot!!!

"

# Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample LMHOSTS file used by the Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to computernames # (NetBIOS) names. Each entry should be kept on an individual line.
# The IP address should be placed in the first column followed by the # corresponding computername. The address and the computername # should be separated by at least one space or tab. The "#" character # is generally used to denote the start of a comment (see the exceptions # below).
#
# This file is compatible with Microsoft LAN Manager 2.x TCP/IP lmhosts # files and offers the following extensions:
#
# #PRE
# #DOM:<domain>
# #INCLUDE <filename>
# #BEGIN_ALTERNATE
# #END_ALTERNATE
# \0xnn (non-printing character support)
#
# Following any entry in the file with the characters "#PRE" will cause # the entry to be preloaded into the name cache. By default, entries are # not preloaded, but are parsed only after dynamic name resolution fails.
#
# Following an entry with the "#DOM:<domain>" tag will associate the # entry with the domain specified by <domain>. This affects how the # browser and logon services behave in TCP/IP environments. To preload # the host name associated with #DOM entry, it is necessary to also add a # #PRE to the line. The <domain> is always preloaded although it will not # be shown when the name cache is viewed.
#
# Specifying "#INCLUDE <filename>" will force the RFC NetBIOS (NBT) # software to seek the specified <filename> and parse it as if it were # local. <filename> is generally a UNC-based name, allowing a # centralized lmhosts file to be maintained on a server.
# It is ALWAYS necessary to provide a mapping for the IP address of the # server prior to the #INCLUDE. This mapping must use the #PRE directive.
# In addtion the share "public" in the example below must be in the # LanManServer list of "NullSessionShares" in order for client machines to # be able to read the lmhosts file successfully. This key is under # \machine\system\currentcontrolset\services\lanmanserver\parameters\nullsessionshares
# in the registry. Simply add "public" to the list found there.
#
# The #BEGIN_ and #END_ALTERNATE keywords allow multiple #INCLUDE # statements to be grouped together. Any single successful include # will cause the group to succeed.
#
# Finally, non-printing characters can be embedded in mappings by # first surrounding the NetBIOS name in quotations, then using the # \0xnn notation to specify a hex value for a non-printing character.
#
# The following example illustrates all of these extensions:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino #PRE #DOM:networking #net group's DC
# 102.54.94.102 "appname \0x14" #special app server
# 102.54.94.123 popular #PRE #source server
# 102.54.94.117 localsrv #PRE #needed for the include
#
# #BEGIN_ALTERNATE
# #INCLUDE \\localsrv\public\lmhosts
# #INCLUDE \\rhino\public\lmhosts
# #END_ALTERNATE
#
# In the above example, the "appname" server contains a special # character in its name, the "popular" and "localsrv" server names are # preloaded, and the "rhino" server name is specified so it can be used # to later #INCLUDE a centrally maintained lmhosts file if the "localsrv"
# system is unavailable.
#
# Note that the whole file is parsed including comments on each lookup, # so keeping the number of comments to a minimum will improve performance.
# Therefore it is not advisable to simply add lmhosts file entries onto the # end of this file.


"

Thanks Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheOutcaste

*Re: Netlogon error every 4 hours*

That looks like the contents of the LMHOSTS.SAM file. If one doesn't exist without an extension, then it's not being used.

Let's gather some info from the DC server and the one that you re-installed.
You'll need to have the support tools installed. They can be found in the Win2k3 CD in the Support\Tools folder, double click the *SupTools.msi* file to install them.

Copy the text in the following code block into Notepad.
Save it on the desktop of both servers as *Query.cmd*.
Be sure to change the *Save as Type:* box to *All Files* when saving.


Code:


[PLAIN]Set _file=%userprofile%\Desktop\Query.txt
Echo.Running Tests, please wait
 >"%_file%" Echo.[CODE]
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.Data from %Computername%
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 IPConfig /ALL
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.==============NBTSTAT -n==============
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 NBTSTAT -n
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.==============NBTSTAT -C==============
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 NBTSTAT -c
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.================LMHOSTS================
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.
If Exist "%SystemRoot%\System32\Drivers\Etc\LMHosts" (Type LMHOSTS>>"%_file%" 2>&1) Else (Echo.LMHosts not in use>>"%_file%" 2>&1)
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.==========Last 5 System Errors==========
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 CScript //nologo "%SystemRoot%\system32\eventquery.vbs" /V /L System /FI "Type eq ERROR" /FO List /R 5
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.=========Last 2 NetLogon Errors=========
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 CScript //nologo "%SystemRoot%\system32\eventquery.vbs" /V /L System /FI "Type eq ERROR" /FI "SOURCE eq NETLOGON" /FO List /R 2
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.===============NetDiag ================
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 NetDiag
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.===========NETDOM QUERY FSMO===========
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 NETDOM QUERY FSMO
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.=============== DCDIAG ================
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 Echo.
>>"%_file%" 2>&1 DCDIAG
If Exist NetDiag.log Del NetDiag.log
>>"%_file%" Echo.

Start Notepad "%_file%"
Exit[/PLAIN][/code]
Be sure you are logged in with an Admin account, then double click the file to run it. It will create a file named *Query.txt* on the Desktop and open it in Notepad. Copy and paste the text into your next reply.
This file will contain the IP address and full Domain name. If you don't want them posted, you can use the *Edit | Replace* feature in Notepad to change the first two digits of the IP addresses to *192.168* and the Domain name to *domain.local* for example.


----------



## joeny0706

*Re: Netlogon error every 4 hours*

Below are the two you asked for. You are correct I do not have a lmhost filr without an exstension. I looked in the Query txt file and it also says there is no lmhost file in use. I also wanted to let you know we do not use DHCP. I have all static addresses.

The last five system errors where not listed. I am not sure why but I did it all like you said to

And thanks..




............................................



Code:


Data from NYESERVER1



Windows IP Configuration



   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : NYESERVER1

   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . : nyeauto.local

   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast

   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

   DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : nyeauto.local



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 

   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 XT Network Connection

   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-56-FD-8B-B5

   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

   IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.191

   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.6

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.191

                                       64.65.208.6


==============NBTSTAT -n==============

    
Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [10.14.242.191] Scope Id: []



                NetBIOS Local Name Table



       Name               Type         Status

    ---------------------------------------------

    NYESERVER1     <00>  UNIQUE      Registered 

    NYEAUTO        <00>  GROUP       Registered 

    NYEAUTO        <1C>  GROUP       Registered 

    NYESERVER1     <20>  UNIQUE      Registered 

    NYEAUTO        <1B>  UNIQUE      Registered 

    NYEAUTO        <1E>  GROUP       Registered 

    NYEAUTO        <1D>  UNIQUE      Registered 

    ..__MSBROWSE__.<01>  GROUP       Registered 


==============NBTSTAT -C==============

    
Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [10.14.242.191] Scope Id: []



                  NetBIOS Remote Cache Name Table



        Name              Type       Host Address    Life [sec]

    ------------------------------------------------------------

    ALASKA01       <20>  UNIQUE          10.14.242.200       170

    ALASKA01.NYEAUT<4F>  UNIQUE          10.14.242.200       170

    IT-SJR         <20>  UNIQUE          10.14.242.11        402

    NYEAUTO        <1C>  GROUP           10.14.242.200       170



================LMHOSTS================

LMHosts not in use

==========Last 5 System Errors==========
 
^C










2nd Query File
........................................................................

[CODE]

Data from ALASKA01



Windows IP Configuration



   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : alaska01

   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . : nyeauto.local

   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

   DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : nyeauto.local



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 

   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet

   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-09-EF-AC-FC

   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

   IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.200

   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.101

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.191



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:



   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 

   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys EG1032 v3 Instant Gigabit Desktop Network Adapter Driver

   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-6B-BE-AB-17

   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

   IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.232

   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.6

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.191

   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


==============NBTSTAT -n==============

    
Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [10.14.242.200] Scope Id: []



                NetBIOS Local Name Table



       Name               Type         Status

    ---------------------------------------------

    ALASKA01       <00>  UNIQUE      Registered 

    NYEAUTO        <00>  GROUP       Registered 

    NYEAUTO        <1C>  GROUP       Registered 

    ALASKA01       <20>  UNIQUE      Registered 

    NYEAUTO        <1E>  GROUP       Registered 

    
Local Area Connection 3:
Node IpAddress: [10.14.242.232] Scope Id: []



    No names in cache


==============NBTSTAT -C==============

    
Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [10.14.242.200] Scope Id: []



                  NetBIOS Remote Cache Name Table



        Name              Type       Host Address    Life [sec]

    ------------------------------------------------------------

    NYESERVER1     <20>  UNIQUE          10.14.242.191       415

    
Local Area Connection 3:
Node IpAddress: [10.14.242.232] Scope Id: []



                  NetBIOS Remote Cache Name Table



        Name              Type       Host Address    Life [sec]

    ------------------------------------------------------------

    NYESERVER1     <20>  UNIQUE          10.14.242.191       415

    NYESERVER1.NYEA<55>  UNIQUE          10.14.242.191       527



================LMHOSTS================

LMHosts not in use

==========Last 5 System Errors==========
 
^C


----------



## TheOutcaste

*Re: Netlogon error every 4 hours*

Looks like you press CTRL+C and exited the batch file before it completed. If the Event logs are large, it may take quite a while to read in, so it may appear to hang. It reads the entire log even though it's only getting the last 5.

If you didn't press CTRL+C, then perhaps your antivirus is set to block all scripts from running and stopped the program. In that case, just remove the two lines with cscript (lines 23 and 25) and run it again so the last three commands can run.


----------



## joeny0706

*Re: Netlogon error every 4 hours*



TheOutcaste said:


> Looks like you press CTRL+C and exited the batch file before it completed. If the Event logs are large, it may take quite a while to read in, so it may appear to hang. It reads the entire log even though it's only getting the last 5.
> 
> If you didn't press CTRL+C, then perhaps your antivirus is set to block all scripts from running and stopped the program. In that case, just remove the two lines with cscript (lines 23 and 25) and run it again so the last three commands can run.


I did not press ctrl c. but I did disabled my antivirus and I think it ran correctly. Below are the results. Also I wanted to thank you for the help. 



Nyeauto 

...................................................................





Code:


Data from NYESERVER1



Windows IP Configuration



   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : NYESERVER1

   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . : nyeauto.local

   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast

   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

   DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : nyeauto.local



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 

   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 XT Network Connection

   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-56-FD-8B-B5

   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

   IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.191

   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.6

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.191

                                       64.65.208.6


==============NBTSTAT -n==============

    
Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [10.14.242.191] Scope Id: []



                NetBIOS Local Name Table



       Name               Type         Status

    ---------------------------------------------

    NYESERVER1     <00>  UNIQUE      Registered 

    NYEAUTO        <00>  GROUP       Registered 

    NYEAUTO        <1C>  GROUP       Registered 

    NYESERVER1     <20>  UNIQUE      Registered 

    NYEAUTO        <1B>  UNIQUE      Registered 

    NYEAUTO        <1E>  GROUP       Registered 

    NYEAUTO        <1D>  UNIQUE      Registered 

    ..__MSBROWSE__.<01>  GROUP       Registered 


==============NBTSTAT -C==============

    
Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [10.14.242.191] Scope Id: []



                  NetBIOS Remote Cache Name Table



        Name              Type       Host Address    Life [sec]

    ------------------------------------------------------------

    ALASKA01       <20>  UNIQUE          10.14.242.200       5

    ALASKA01.NYEAUT<4F>  UNIQUE          10.14.242.200       417

    IT-SJR         <20>  UNIQUE          10.14.242.11        100

    NYEAUTO        <1C>  GROUP           10.14.242.200       5



================LMHOSTS================

LMHosts not in use

==========Last 5 System Errors==========
=========Last 2 NetLogon Errors=========
 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listing the events in 'system' log of host 'NYESERVER1'
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Type:         Error
Event:        5719
Date Time:    6/22/2010 7:35:02 AM
Source:       NETLOGON
ComputerName: NYESERVER1
Category:     None
User:         N/A
Description:  This computer was not able to set up a secure session with a domain controller in domain ALASKA0 due to the following:  There are currently no logon servers available to service the logon request.   This may lead to authentication problems. Make sure that this computer is connected to the network. If the problem persists, please contact your domain administrator.    ADDITIONAL INFO  If this computer is a domain controller for the specified domain, it sets up the secure session to the primary domain controller emulator in the specified domain. Otherwise, this computer sets up the secure session to any domain controller in the specified domain.

Type:         Error
Event:        5719
Date Time:    6/22/2010 3:34:23 AM
Source:       NETLOGON
ComputerName: NYESERVER1
Category:     None
User:         N/A
Description:  This computer was not able to set up a secure session with a domain controller in domain ALASKA0 due to the following:  There are currently no logon servers available to service the logon request.   This may lead to authentication problems. Make sure that this computer is connected to the network. If the problem persists, please contact your domain administrator.    ADDITIONAL INFO  If this computer is a domain controller for the specified domain, it sets up the secure session to the primary domain controller emulator in the specified domain. Otherwise, this computer sets up the secure session to any domain controller in the specified domain.


===============NetDiag ================


.....................................

    Computer Name: NYESERVER1
    DNS Host Name: NYESERVER1.nyeauto.local
    System info : Microsoft Windows Server 2003 (Build 3790)
    Processor : x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9, GenuineIntel
    List of installed hotfixes : 
        KB911564
        KB921503
        KB923561
        KB925398_WMP64
        KB925902
        KB926122
        KB927891
        KB928090-IE7
        KB929123
        KB929969
        KB930178
        KB931768-IE7
        KB931784
        KB931836
        KB932168
        KB933360
        KB933566-IE7
        KB933729
        KB933854
        KB935839
        KB935840
        KB935966
        KB936021
        KB936357
        KB936782
        KB937143-IE7
        KB938127-IE7
        KB938464
        KB938759-v4
        KB939653-IE7
        KB940122
        KB941202
        KB941568
        KB941569
        KB941644
        KB941672
        KB941693
        KB942615-IE7
        KB942763
        KB942830
        KB942831
        KB943055
        KB943460
        KB943484
        KB943485
        KB944533-IE7
        KB944653
        KB945553
        KB946026
        KB947864-IE7
        KB948496
        KB948590
        KB948881
        KB949014
        KB950759-IE7
        KB950760
        KB950762
        KB950974
        KB951066
        KB951698
        KB951746
        KB951748
        KB952004
        KB952069
        KB952954
        KB953298
        KB954155
        KB954211
        KB954550-v5
        KB954600
        KB955069
        KB955759
        KB955839
        KB956391
        KB956572
        KB956802
        KB956803
        KB956841
        KB956844
        KB957095
        KB957097
        KB958215-IE7
        KB958469
        KB958644
        KB958687
        KB958690
        KB958869
        KB959426
        KB960225
        KB960714-IE7
        KB960715
        KB960803
        KB960859
        KB961063
        KB961118
        KB961260-IE7
        KB961371-v2
        KB961373
        KB961501
        KB967715
        KB967723
        KB968389
        KB968537
        KB968816
        KB969059
        KB969805
        KB969897-IE7
        KB969898
        KB969947
        KB970238
        KB970430
        KB970483
        KB971032
        KB971468
        KB971486
        KB971557
        KB971633
        KB971657
        KB971737
        KB971961-IE8
        KB972270
        KB973037
        KB973354
        KB973507
        KB973525
        KB973540
        KB973687
        KB973815
        KB973825
        KB973869
        KB973904
        KB973917-v2
        KB974112
        KB974318
        KB974392
        KB974455-IE8
        KB974571
        KB975025
        KB975254
        KB975467
        KB975560
        KB975713
        KB976098-v2
        KB976662-IE8
        KB977165-v2
        KB977290
        KB977914
        KB978037
        KB978251
        KB978262
        KB979306
        KB980182-IE8
        Q147222


Netcard queries test . . . . . . . : Passed



Per interface results:

    Adapter : Local Area Connection

        Netcard queries test . . . : Passed

        Host Name. . . . . . . . . : NYESERVER1
        IP Address . . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.191
        Subnet Mask. . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway. . . . . . : 10.14.242.6
        Dns Servers. . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.191
                                     64.65.208.6


        AutoConfiguration results. . . . . . : Passed

        Default gateway test . . . : Passed

        NetBT name test. . . . . . : Passed
        [WARNING] At least one of the <00> 'WorkStation Service', <03> 'Messenger Service', <20> 'WINS' names is missing.

        WINS service test. . . . . : Skipped
            There are no WINS servers configured for this interface.


Global results:


Domain membership test . . . . . . : Passed


NetBT transports test. . . . . . . : Passed
    List of NetBt transports currently configured:
        NetBT_Tcpip_{1304B271-10E9-488B-A399-A3DBB68E96A5}
    1 NetBt transport currently configured.


Autonet address test . . . . . . . : Passed


IP loopback ping test. . . . . . . : Passed


Default gateway test . . . . . . . : Passed


NetBT name test. . . . . . . . . . : Passed
    [WARNING] You don't have a single interface with the <00> 'WorkStation Service', <03> 'Messenger Service', <20> 'WINS' names defined.


Winsock test . . . . . . . . . . . : Passed


DNS test . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Passed
    PASS - All the DNS entries for DC are registered on DNS server '10.14.242.191' and other DCs also have some of the names registered.
       [WARNING] The DNS entries for this DC cannot be verified right now on DNS server 64.65.208.6, ERROR_TIMEOUT. 


Redir and Browser test . . . . . . : Passed
    List of NetBt transports currently bound to the Redir
        NetBT_Tcpip_{1304B271-10E9-488B-A399-A3DBB68E96A5}
    The redir is bound to 1 NetBt transport.

    List of NetBt transports currently bound to the browser
        NetBT_Tcpip_{1304B271-10E9-488B-A399-A3DBB68E96A5}
    The browser is bound to 1 NetBt transport.


DC discovery test. . . . . . . . . : Passed


DC list test . . . . . . . . . . . : Passed


Trust relationship test. . . . . . : Skipped


Kerberos test. . . . . . . . . . . : Passed


LDAP test. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Passed


Bindings test. . . . . . . . . . . : Passed


WAN configuration test . . . . . . : Skipped
    No active remote access connections.


Modem diagnostics test . . . . . . : Passed

IP Security test . . . . . . . . . : Skipped

    Note: run "netsh ipsec dynamic show /?" for more detailed information


The command completed successfully

===========NETDOM QUERY FSMO===========

Schema owner                NYESERVER1.nyeauto.local

Domain role owner           NYESERVER1.nyeauto.local

PDC role                    NYESERVER1.nyeauto.local

RID pool manager            NYESERVER1.nyeauto.local

Infrastructure owner        NYESERVER1.nyeauto.local

The command completed successfully.


=============== DCDIAG ================


Domain Controller Diagnosis

Performing initial setup:
   Done gathering initial info.

Doing initial required tests
   
   Testing server: Default-First-Site-Name\NYESERVER1
      Starting test: Connectivity
         ......................... NYESERVER1 passed test Connectivity

Doing primary tests
   
   Testing server: Default-First-Site-Name\NYESERVER1
      Starting test: Replications
         ......................... NYESERVER1 passed test Replications
      Starting test: NCSecDesc
         ......................... NYESERVER1 passed test NCSecDesc
      Starting test: NetLogons
         ......................... NYESERVER1 passed test NetLogons
      Starting test: Advertising
         ......................... NYESERVER1 passed test Advertising
      Starting test: KnowsOfRoleHolders
         ......................... NYESERVER1 passed test KnowsOfRoleHolders
      Starting test: RidManager
         ......................... NYESERVER1 passed test RidManager
      Starting test: MachineAccount
         ......................... NYESERVER1 passed test MachineAccount
      Starting test: Services
         ......................... NYESERVER1 passed test Services
      Starting test: ObjectsReplicated
         ......................... NYESERVER1 passed test ObjectsReplicated
      Starting test: frssysvol
         ......................... NYESERVER1 passed test frssysvol
      Starting test: frsevent
         ......................... NYESERVER1 passed test frsevent
      Starting test: kccevent
         ......................... NYESERVER1 passed test kccevent
      Starting test: systemlog
         An Error Event occured.  EventID: 0x000004E6
            Time Generated: 06/22/2010   08:01:09
            Event String: Chassis intrusion detected

         ......................... NYESERVER1 failed test systemlog
      Starting test: VerifyReferences
         ......................... NYESERVER1 passed test VerifyReferences
   
   Running partition tests on : ForestDnsZones
      Starting test: CrossRefValidation
         ......................... ForestDnsZones passed test CrossRefValidation
      Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
         ......................... ForestDnsZones passed test CheckSDRefDom
   
   Running partition tests on : DomainDnsZones
      Starting test: CrossRefValidation
         ......................... DomainDnsZones passed test CrossRefValidation
      Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
         ......................... DomainDnsZones passed test CheckSDRefDom
   
   Running partition tests on : Schema
      Starting test: CrossRefValidation
         ......................... Schema passed test CrossRefValidation
      Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
         ......................... Schema passed test CheckSDRefDom
   
   Running partition tests on : Configuration
      Starting test: CrossRefValidation
         ......................... Configuration passed test CrossRefValidation
      Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
         ......................... Configuration passed test CheckSDRefDom
   
   Running partition tests on : nyeauto
      Starting test: CrossRefValidation
         ......................... nyeauto passed test CrossRefValidation
      Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
         ......................... nyeauto passed test CheckSDRefDom
   
   Running enterprise tests on : nyeauto.local
      Starting test: Intersite
         ......................... nyeauto.local passed test Intersite
      Starting test: FsmoCheck
         ......................... nyeauto.local passed test FsmoCheck
















Alaska01

.........................................







Code:


Data from ALASKA01



Windows IP Configuration



   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : alaska01

   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . : nyeauto.local

   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

   DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : nyeauto.local



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 

   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet

   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-09-EF-AC-FC

   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

   IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.200

   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.101

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.191



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:



   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 

   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys EG1032 v3 Instant Gigabit Desktop Network Adapter Driver

   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-6B-BE-AB-17

   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

   IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.232

   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.6

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.191

   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


==============NBTSTAT -n==============

    
Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [10.14.242.200] Scope Id: []



                NetBIOS Local Name Table



       Name               Type         Status

    ---------------------------------------------

    ALASKA01       <00>  UNIQUE      Registered 

    NYEAUTO        <00>  GROUP       Registered 

    NYEAUTO        <1C>  GROUP       Registered 

    ALASKA01       <20>  UNIQUE      Registered 

    NYEAUTO        <1E>  GROUP       Registered 

    
Local Area Connection 3:
Node IpAddress: [10.14.242.232] Scope Id: []



    No names in cache


==============NBTSTAT -C==============

    
Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [10.14.242.200] Scope Id: []



                  NetBIOS Remote Cache Name Table



        Name              Type       Host Address    Life [sec]

    ------------------------------------------------------------

    NYESERVER1     <20>  UNIQUE          10.14.242.191       72

    
Local Area Connection 3:
Node IpAddress: [10.14.242.232] Scope Id: []



                  NetBIOS Remote Cache Name Table



        Name              Type       Host Address    Life [sec]

    ------------------------------------------------------------

    NYESERVER1.NYEA<55>  UNIQUE          10.14.242.191       510



================LMHOSTS================

LMHosts not in use

==========Last 5 System Errors==========
 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listing the events in 'system' log of host 'ALASKA01'
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Type:         Error
Event:        1111
Date Time:    6/21/2010 3:45:06 PM
Source:       TermServDevices
ComputerName: ALASKA01
Category:     None
User:         N/A
Description:  Driver Dell Laser Printer 3100cn PCL6 required for printer !!EDINTERNET.nyeauto.local!Dell Laser Printer 3100cn PCL6 is unknown. Contact the administrator to install the driver before you log in again.

Type:         Error
Event:        1111
Date Time:    6/21/2010 3:45:05 PM
Source:       TermServDevices
ComputerName: ALASKA01
Category:     None
User:         N/A
Description:  Driver Dell Laser MFP 1815 required for printer !!loriford.nyeauto.local!Dell Laser MFP 1815 is unknown. Contact the administrator to install the driver before you log in again.

Type:         Error
Event:        1111
Date Time:    6/21/2010 3:45:05 PM
Source:       TermServDevices
ComputerName: ALASKA01
Category:     None
User:         N/A
Description:  Driver Dell Laser MFP 1815 required for printer !!loriford!Dell Laser MFP 1815 is unknown. Contact the administrator to install the driver before you log in again.

Type:         Error
Event:        1111
Date Time:    6/21/2010 3:45:05 PM
Source:       TermServDevices
ComputerName: ALASKA01
Category:     None
User:         N/A
Description:  Driver Dell 2135cn MFP Fax required for printer !!NYESERVER1!DELL2135cn-00000FAX is unknown. Contact the administrator to install the driver before you log in again.

Type:         Error
Event:        1111
Date Time:    6/21/2010 3:45:05 PM
Source:       TermServDevices
ComputerName: ALASKA01
Category:     None
User:         N/A
Description:  Driver Dell Laser Printer 3100cn PCL6 required for printer !!Salesgsm!MAIN OFFICE is unknown. Contact the administrator to install the driver before you log in again.

=========Last 2 NetLogon Errors=========
 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listing the events in 'system' log of host 'ALASKA01'
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Type:         Error
Event:        5719
Date Time:    6/18/2010 4:01:03 PM
Source:       NETLOGON
ComputerName: ALASKA01
Category:     None
User:         N/A
Description:  This computer was not able to set up a secure session with a domain controller in domain ALASKA0 due to the following:  There are currently no logon servers available to service the logon request.   This may lead to authentication problems. Make sure that this computer is connected to the network. If the problem persists, please contact your domain administrator.    ADDITIONAL INFO  If this computer is a domain controller for the specified domain, it sets up the secure session to the primary domain controller emulator in the specified domain. Otherwise, this computer sets up the secure session to any domain controller in the specified domain.

Type:         Error
Event:        5719
Date Time:    6/9/2010 3:04:22 PM
Source:       NETLOGON
ComputerName: ALASKA01
Category:     None
User:         N/A
Description:  This computer was not able to set up a secure session with a domain controller in domain ALASKA0 due to the following:  There are currently no logon servers available to service the logon request.   This may lead to authentication problems. Make sure that this computer is connected to the network. If the problem persists, please contact your domain administrator.    ADDITIONAL INFO  If this computer is a domain controller for the specified domain, it sets up the secure session to the primary domain controller emulator in the specified domain. Otherwise, this computer sets up the secure session to any domain controller in the specified domain.


===============NetDiag ================


....................................

    Computer Name: ALASKA01
    DNS Host Name: alaska01.nyeauto.local
    System info : Microsoft Windows Server 2003 R2 (Build 3790)
    Processor : x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 11, GenuineIntel
    List of installed hotfixes : 
        KB923561
        KB924667-v2
        KB925398_WMP64
        KB925902-v2
        KB926122
        KB927891
        KB929123
        KB930178
        KB932168
        KB933854
        KB936357
        KB938127
        KB941569
        KB942830
        KB942831
        KB943055
        KB943460
        KB943729
        KB944338-v2
        KB944653
        KB945553
        KB946026
        KB948496
        KB950762
        KB950974
        KB951066
        KB951748
        KB952004
        KB952069
        KB952954
        KB953298
        KB954155
        KB954550-v5
        KB955069
        KB955759
        KB956572
        KB956802
        KB956803
        KB956844
        KB957097
        KB958469
        KB958644
        KB958687
        KB958869
        KB959426
        KB960225
        KB960803
        KB960859
        KB961063
        KB961118
        KB961371-v2
        KB961501
        KB967715
        KB967723
        KB968389
        KB968537
        KB968816
        KB969059
        KB969883
        KB969947
        KB970238
        KB970483
        KB970653-v3
        KB971032
        KB971468
        KB971486
        KB971513
        KB971557
        KB971633
        KB971657
        KB971737
        KB971961
        KB971961-IE8
        KB972270
        KB973037
        KB973354
        KB973507
        KB973525
        KB973540
        KB973687
        KB973815
        KB973825
        KB973869
        KB973904
        KB973917
        KB973917-v2
        KB974112
        KB974318
        KB974392
        KB974455
        KB974571
        KB975025
        KB975254
        KB975467
        KB975560
        KB975713
        KB976098-v2
        KB976325-IE8
        KB976662-IE8
        KB977290
        KB977816
        KB977914
        KB978037
        KB978262
        KB978338
        KB978542
        KB978601
        KB978706
        KB979309
        KB979683
        KB980182-IE8
        KB980232
        KB981332-IE8
        KB981793
        Q147222


Netcard queries test . . . . . . . : Passed



Per interface results:

    Adapter : Local Area Connection 3

        Netcard queries test . . . : Passed

        Host Name. . . . . . . . . : alaska01
        IP Address . . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.232
        Subnet Mask. . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway. . . . . . : 10.14.242.6
        NetBIOS over Tcpip . . . . : Disabled
        Dns Servers. . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.191


        AutoConfiguration results. . . . . . : Passed

        Default gateway test . . . : Passed

        NetBT name test. . . . . . : Skipped
            NetBT is disabled on this interface. [Test skipped]

        WINS service test. . . . . : Skipped
            NetBT is disable on this interface. [Test skipped].

    Adapter : Local Area Connection

        Netcard queries test . . . : Passed

        Host Name. . . . . . . . . : alaska01
        IP Address . . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.200
        Subnet Mask. . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway. . . . . . : 10.14.242.101
        Dns Servers. . . . . . . . : 10.14.242.191


        AutoConfiguration results. . . . . . : Passed

        Default gateway test . . . : Passed

        NetBT name test. . . . . . : Passed
        [WARNING] At least one of the <00> 'WorkStation Service', <03> 'Messenger Service', <20> 'WINS' names is missing.

        WINS service test. . . . . : Skipped
            There are no WINS servers configured for this interface.


Global results:


Domain membership test . . . . . . : Passed


NetBT transports test. . . . . . . : Passed
    List of NetBt transports currently configured:
        NetBT_Tcpip_{CA2FDDCB-A691-4E03-80B7-288ED535501B}
    1 NetBt transport currently configured.


Autonet address test . . . . . . . : Passed


IP loopback ping test. . . . . . . : Passed


Default gateway test . . . . . . . : Passed


NetBT name test. . . . . . . . . . : Passed
    [WARNING] You don't have a single interface with the <00> 'WorkStation Service', <03> 'Messenger Service', <20> 'WINS' names defined.


Winsock test . . . . . . . . . . . : Passed


DNS test . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Passed
    PASS - All the DNS entries for DC are registered on DNS server '10.14.242.191' and other DCs also have some of the names registered.


Redir and Browser test . . . . . . : Passed
    List of NetBt transports currently bound to the Redir
        NetBT_Tcpip_{CA2FDDCB-A691-4E03-80B7-288ED535501B}
    The redir is bound to 1 NetBt transport.

    List of NetBt transports currently bound to the browser
        NetBT_Tcpip_{CA2FDDCB-A691-4E03-80B7-288ED535501B}
    The browser is bound to 1 NetBt transport.


DC discovery test. . . . . . . . . : Passed


DC list test . . . . . . . . . . . : Passed


Trust relationship test. . . . . . : Passed
    Secure channel for domain 'NYEAUTO' is to '\\NYESERVER1.nyeauto.local'.


Kerberos test. . . . . . . . . . . : Passed


LDAP test. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Passed


Bindings test. . . . . . . . . . . : Passed


WAN configuration test . . . . . . : Skipped
    No active remote access connections.


Modem diagnostics test . . . . . . : Passed

IP Security test . . . . . . . . . : Skipped

    Note: run "netsh ipsec dynamic show /?" for more detailed information


The command completed successfully

===========NETDOM QUERY FSMO===========

Schema owner                NYESERVER1.nyeauto.local

Domain role owner           NYESERVER1.nyeauto.local

PDC role                    NYESERVER1.nyeauto.local

RID pool manager            NYESERVER1.nyeauto.local

Infrastructure owner        NYESERVER1.nyeauto.local

The command completed successfully.


=============== DCDIAG ================


Domain Controller Diagnosis

Performing initial setup:
   Done gathering initial info.

Doing initial required tests
   
   Testing server: Default-First-Site-Name\ALASKA01
      Starting test: Connectivity
         ......................... ALASKA01 passed test Connectivity

Doing primary tests
   
   Testing server: Default-First-Site-Name\ALASKA01
      Starting test: Replications
         ......................... ALASKA01 passed test Replications
      Starting test: NCSecDesc
         ......................... ALASKA01 passed test NCSecDesc
      Starting test: NetLogons
         ......................... ALASKA01 passed test NetLogons
      Starting test: Advertising
         ......................... ALASKA01 passed test Advertising
      Starting test: KnowsOfRoleHolders
         ......................... ALASKA01 passed test KnowsOfRoleHolders
      Starting test: RidManager
         ......................... ALASKA01 passed test RidManager
      Starting test: MachineAccount
         ......................... ALASKA01 passed test MachineAccount
      Starting test: Services
         ......................... ALASKA01 passed test Services
      Starting test: ObjectsReplicated
         ......................... ALASKA01 passed test ObjectsReplicated
      Starting test: frssysvol
         ......................... ALASKA01 passed test frssysvol
      Starting test: frsevent
         ......................... ALASKA01 passed test frsevent
      Starting test: kccevent
         ......................... ALASKA01 passed test kccevent
      Starting test: systemlog
         ......................... ALASKA01 passed test systemlog
      Starting test: VerifyReferences
         ......................... ALASKA01 passed test VerifyReferences
   
   Running partition tests on : ForestDnsZones
      Starting test: CrossRefValidation
         ......................... ForestDnsZones passed test CrossRefValidation
      Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
         ......................... ForestDnsZones passed test CheckSDRefDom
   
   Running partition tests on : DomainDnsZones
      Starting test: CrossRefValidation
         ......................... DomainDnsZones passed test CrossRefValidation
      Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
         ......................... DomainDnsZones passed test CheckSDRefDom
   
   Running partition tests on : Schema
      Starting test: CrossRefValidation
         ......................... Schema passed test CrossRefValidation
      Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
         ......................... Schema passed test CheckSDRefDom
   
   Running partition tests on : Configuration
      Starting test: CrossRefValidation
         ......................... Configuration passed test CrossRefValidation
      Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
         ......................... Configuration passed test CheckSDRefDom
   
   Running partition tests on : nyeauto
      Starting test: CrossRefValidation
         ......................... nyeauto passed test CrossRefValidation
      Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
         ......................... nyeauto passed test CheckSDRefDom
   
   Running enterprise tests on : nyeauto.local
      Starting test: Intersite
         ......................... nyeauto.local passed test Intersite
      Starting test: FsmoCheck
         ......................... nyeauto.local passed test FsmoCheck





Do you know of any good resources that could help me understand Win 2003 in more detail. What have you done to learn what you know?


----------



## joeny0706

*Re: Netlogon error every 4 hours*

Did I send the correct files?


----------



## TheOutcaste

*Re: Netlogon error every 4 hours*

Those are the ones, sorry for the delay, you know how real life gets sometimes.

Don't see the alaska0 domain in the name tables, and both passed all the tests. I was hoping it might try to check the connection to the old server and fail, giving us a clue as to what is trying to make that connection, but all those tests passed. Running low on ideas here.

It still seems to me to be related to either a scheduled replication, or a scheduled task. Anything else wouldn't be at fixed intervals.

Have you looked in the DFS Management console to see if DFS has been configured, and if the old alaska0 domain is specified?
Click *Start | All Programs | Administrative Tools | DFS Management*

I see it's running Server 2003 R2;,I think that has a couple more tools to check DFS Replication from the command line. I don't have an R2 server setup, so have never used them. Haven't setup DFS on server 2003 either, for that matter.
They are:
DFSDiag
DFSRDiag

Be sure to check the other event viewer logs, especially the File Replication Service and Directory Service logs at the same times as these errors.

As for learning about the OS, I've found the Built-in Help and Support has a lot of good info, as well as Technet. Sometimes have to wade through a bunch of links to find stuff, but lots of good info there:
Windows Server 2003
(Press the T key to *T*oggle the navigation pane on the left)
If Technet doesn't have as much detail as you want, it can at least give you phrases to search on to find more info.


----------



## TheOutcaste

*Re: Netlogon error every 4 hours*

Just to double check, have you checked to see if a Trust Relationship was setup with the old *alaska0* domain? If there was, that would cause it to appear in the logon boxes. Also, Active Directory will periodically update the Trust password; I don't know if it tries to update every 4 hours, but if it fails to contact the other domain, it may retry every 4 hours.

*Administrative Tools | Active Directory Domains and Trusts*
Right click your domain and click *Properties*
Click the *Trusts* tab.
If *alaska0* is listed you can remove it.

Or from the Command Prompt type *netdom query TRUST*, see what's listed.
If you remove it you should aslo check here, see if it's still present:
*Administrative Tools | Active Directory Users and Computers*
Click *View* and click *Advanced Features* if not checked.
Expand your domain and click *System*
See if *alaska0* is listed as a *Trusted Domain*
Right click it and click *Delete* if present.


----------



## joeny0706

*Re: Netlogon error every 4 hours*



TheOutcaste said:


> Just to double check, have you checked to see if a Trust Relationship was setup with the old *alaska0* domain? If there was, that would cause it to appear in the logon boxes. Also, Active Directory will periodically update the Trust password; I don't know if it tries to update every 4 hours, but if it fails to contact the other domain, it may retry every 4 hours.
> 
> *Administrative Tools | Active Directory Domains and Trusts*
> Right click your domain and click *Properties*
> Click the *Trusts* tab.
> If *alaska0* is listed you can remove it.
> 
> Or from the Command Prompt type *netdom query TRUST*, see what's listed.
> If you remove it you should aslo check here, see if it's still present:
> *Administrative Tools | Active Directory Users and Computers*
> Click *View* and click *Advanced Features* if not checked.
> Expand your domain and click *System*
> See if *alaska0* is listed as a *Trusted Domain*
> Right click it and click *Delete* if present.




In AD user and computers it is listed under system. The name is listed and the type does say Trusted Domain. I will delete it. This will be great if this makes it go away. I will be very greatful. Thanks very much for your continued help and not giving up. I will let you know if this makes it stop. I cant belive I did not see it listed here!!!

It is not listed in the AD domain and trust. When I click it to delete it it says to remove it from the AD domain and trust but it is not listed there. I am going to contuine and delete it from here I just wanted to tell you what it says.


In 1 hour 20 min will be the next 4 hour mark. I will let you know if the error goes away or not.


----------



## joeny0706

*Re: Netlogon error every 4 hours*

I just checked the logon selestion from the logon screen and it is gone. It is not listed in the Log on to drop down selection list. So I am thinking it is fixed. I will know very soon. 

I am haapy but still mad that I did not notice that listed in the system folder. I checked the AD domain and trust but never saw it in the AD user and computers systems folder. I did alot of work that was something I should have noticed easy. O well, I guess that is how things are sometimes. I did learn new things so that is always good!!!


I just thought of something. This has been going on even before I took away that domain and made it into a BDC. That is kinda weird. The last tech must have had something set up wroung the whole time he had the 2 domain. Any idea what that could have been?


----------



## TheOutcaste

*Re: Netlogon error every 4 hours*

Easy to miss, especially if not listed in the *Active Directory Domains and Trusts* console. And the *System* folder isn't normally visible, have to have the *Advanced Features* item checked. I've never checked it until today, hadn't really known it was there. Found it reading through the help file as I was setting up a Trust between my 2003 test domain and my old NT 4.0 domain.

First thing that comes to mind is perhaps they set up a Trust as a Test, then deleted it from the old domain, but never deleted it from the new. Or never actually created it on the old domain.

Don't know why it would be listed in the System folder in *Active Directory Users and Computers* but not be listed in *Active Directory Domains and Trusts*.
When I deleted my test Trust I set up from *Active Directory Domains and Trusts* it removed it in both places, so no telling how that happened.

I'll keep my fingers crossed...


----------



## joeny0706

*Re: Netlogon error every 4 hours*

It seems good. Has not happened since 7 am. It is solved.

Thanks


----------

